# New Canadian



## dillz2006 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey guys these forums are awesome been looking around them like all night, could use 25 posts


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dillz2006* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, Automated message


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM   LOL^^^^


----------



## brazey (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 27, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

howdy


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 27, 2011)

i do do this all day not night


----------



## Qanza (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey welcome.


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Throgs (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, isn't it hockey season?


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

hi there, fellow Canadian.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice another Canadian! Welcome bro!


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  It is addicting, 25 posts will come super easy


----------

